# Show me your KUV!



## Green Country

I just bought a new Chevy cutaway with a knapheide kuv. I'm getting it set up and looking for ideas on how you organize it. 

I do mainly service work but am interested in any pics you have! Thanks!


----------



## rjbphd

Green Country said:


> I just bought a new Chevy cutaway with a knapheide kuv. I'm getting it set up and looking for ideas on how you organize it.
> 
> I do mainly service work but am interested in any pics you have! Thanks!


Arko bins are your friend...


----------



## Flyout95

I know Blackhawk has one.


----------



## Flyout95

BTW... I nicknamed my wiener KUV.... so.... be careful what you ask for, pervert.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Have you gone through all the post under the sticky "work truck pictures"? There are plenty of previous post and is picture heavy


----------



## GREENPLUM

Kuv vice mount


----------



## Blackhawk

I have my KUV setup to where we only stop at the supply house for water heaters and water softeners. I will post pics later, it is too cold today.


----------



## Flyout95

Blackhawk said:


> I have my KUV setup to where we only stop at the supply house for water heaters and water softeners. I will post pics later, it is too cold today.


What did I say about cold?


----------



## GREENPLUM

Clean out day + led light install day!


----------



## GREENPLUM

Go ahead,,,, hate me


----------



## rjbphd

Hate those factory shelves... I had mine shipped loose without bracket


----------



## GREENPLUM

rjbphd said:


> Hate those factory shelves... I had mine shipped loose without bracket


Why, there a great way to maximize space and heavy duty. 

I guess you don't need them if your truck is full of moentrol and folding rulers


----------



## rjbphd

GREENPLUM said:


> Why, there a great way to maximize space and heavy duty.
> 
> I guess you don't need them if your truck is full of moentrol and folding rulers


 That way I can space out the shevles whereevr I want.. only one folding ruler in each comparment


----------



## GREENPLUM

rjbphd said:


> That way I can space out the shevles whereevr I want.. only one folding ruler in each comparment


Thanks, I laughed @that one


----------



## GREENPLUM

Must find a better way


----------



## GREENPLUM

Ss rinnai vent pipe


----------



## GREENPLUM

Cooool


----------



## rjbphd

GREENPLUM said:


> Cooool


Too much wasted space!


----------



## GREENPLUM

Awesome


----------



## GREENPLUM

[email protected]


----------



## Hillside

You have a link to what lights you went with? Just ebay 12volt led strips?


----------



## GREENPLUM

This is what I got. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00F1Q6HBY/ref=pd_aw_sim_hi_7?refRID=08M3XDHM9RRTXP7SEDE1


----------



## Green Country

GREENPLUM said:


> [email protected]


Nice!

I ordered the stuff from amazon to do mine this weekend but only half the stuff made it here :furious:

How did you wire in a switch? My kuv has power locks and there is a microswitch in the lock mechanism. I'm going to use that to trip a relay so the lights will come on when a door is opened. I don't know if those switches are in there if you don't have power locks.


----------



## Green Country

Did you just put one strip at the top or do you have some under each shelf?


----------



## GREENPLUM

Rear cam


----------



## GREENPLUM

Green Country said:


> Nice!
> 
> I ordered the stuff from amazon to do mine this weekend but only half the stuff made it here :furious:
> 
> How did you wire in a switch? My kuv has power locks and there is a microswitch in the lock mechanism. I'm going to use that to trip a relay so the lights will come on when a door is opened. I don't know if those switches are in there if you don't have power locks.


look @ my pic below, toggle switch 1 is drivers side bin lights , 2 is passenger side bin lights, 3 is gonna be rear led flood lights, 4 is back up cam


----------



## GREENPLUM

Green Country said:


> Did you just put one strip at the top or do you have some under each shelf?


I only zig zaged my tool bin the rest is on the top


----------



## theplumbinator

Sorry thought you said show your KSG!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

theplumbinator said:


> Sorry thought you said show your KSG!


Lmao , my buddy had to send his back to keltec twice. Becarefull , they are known for people shooting thier own hand off when the pump too fast.


----------



## theplumbinator

Nathan said:


> Plumbing Zone is a new site and I'm sure there is a lot of room for improvement. Please let me know what you would like to see changed or added to make this site great.
> 
> I am always open to suggestions or comments!
> 
> Thanks


I have the Gen2 model they've worked the bugs out. I also installed a Magpul angled foregrip with the hand stop, because I saw the pictures of the shot hands! Scary ****!


----------



## plbgbiz

Flyout95 said:


> BTW... I nicknamed my wiener KUV.... so.... be careful what you ask for, pervert.



Twisted minds think alike. I was afraid to open the thread based on the title alone. :brows:


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

theplumbinator said:


> I have the Gen2 model they've worked the bugs out. I also installed a Magpul angled foregrip with the hand stop, because I saw the pictures of the shot hands! Scary ****!


Yup lol. Magpul is the **** . You keep the ksg in uour kuv ?


----------



## theplumbinator

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Yup lol. Magpul is the **** . You keep the ksg in uour kuv ?


 No I live in NJ, we can't keep our guns anywhere except inside our homes. It's pretty much communist soviet Russia here. I don't consider my state part of America.


----------



## chonkie

...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

chonkie said:


> ...


Haha!...ill take a B3 and D1 please!


----------



## theplumbinator

chonkie said:


> ...


Texas rules!


----------



## chonkie

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Haha!...ill take a B3 and D1 please!


B3 is in the mail. Your D1 got stuck in the machine. I tried to shake it loose, but no luck.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

chonkie said:


> B3 is in the mail. Your D1 got stuck in the machine. I tried to shake it loose, but no luck.


But but...but but!...what about my background check!


----------



## chonkie

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> But but...but but!...what about my background check!


No problem, they don't have serial numbers anyways.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

chonkie said:


> No problem, they don't have serial numbers anyways.


I love "ghost guns"! I've got quite the collection of homemade and handfinished firearms....I mean, I used to before the boating accident! May they rest in peace.


----------

